# Sand to Dust web comic



## Auradeva (Nov 21, 2009)

You guys are pretty harsh, but I need a good critique. It's gay furry erotica in a modern city. Woo. Not very original, but I'm trying to make it funny.  These characters got me in to the furry fandom 6 years ago and now I'm finally pushing myself to sketch out their story. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sandtodust


----------

